# Belt squealing at random times?



## Carruban (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a 1997 hardbody and I just replaced the alternator belt because the battery wasn't getting a charge..only other belt is the serpentine belt if I remember right...haven't looked recently. Anyway I just replaced the torsion bolt for it because I snapped it when I first bought it..that fixed the squealing problem but now it started up again at totally random times. It will squeal for a bit then stop for a bit then start back up again. I've noticed it a little more when its a bit cooler out. Tried cleaning the belt and tried belt dressing, bout to go buy a new belt see if that works..could it be the pulleys or bearings or something? Getting pretty annoying. The belt is not too tight or too loose..any insight would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The belt is probably too loose. Buy yourself a belt tension gauge at an auto parts store to properly set the belt tension.


----------



## Carruban (Sep 6, 2010)

Alright got a tension gauge on order..it measures between 30 and 100 lbs. I have no idea what the belt should be measured at and it doesn't say so in the chilton's manual. Any idea? If this doesn't work I'm just gonna buy a new belt.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Generally the tension for an alternator belt is set around 60 - 70 lbs.


----------



## Carruban (Sep 6, 2010)

rogoman said:


> Generally the tension for an alternator belt is set around 60 - 70 lbs.


Ok how bout the serpentine belt? 96 nissan HB 4 cyl


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The serpentine belt should have an automatic tensioner.


----------



## Carruban (Sep 6, 2010)

I think you misread my original post. Alternator belt is fine just replaced it. Just replaced the tension bolt because old one snapped on serpentine. Stopped the squeaking for a while now it is squealing again. It's really off and on though. Hasn't done it in 2 days but few days ago it wouldn't stop. So alternator belt is fine. Serpentine is the one squealing. I am just confused as to why it is squealing with no pattern it's totally random. One day it will squeal the next it won't somedays it will squeal stop squeal stop.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

how old is the water pump?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Zanegrey has a good point. If your water pump is driven by the serpentine belt, the bearing may be getting worn. Remove the belt and see if there is any lateral movement in the water pump pulley; if so, replace the water pump. Also the tensioner itself may be worn.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

do you have power steering? if its worse when cold its usually cause the fluids cold


----------



## confederates mc (Sep 12, 2010)

check your alternator bracket for cracks. i had 2 break on my 95 i used to have. look close


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

confederates mc said:


> check your alternator bracket for cracks. i had 2 break on my 95 i used to have. look close


Would love to know what the end result was -- was having similar issues with sporadic squeal that then just kept getting less sporadic in low gears - 3rd and above it would stop. Turns out the alternator bracket is cracked just as Confederates suggests -- we're checking local junkyards now to see if can find a replacement (97 200SX SE 1.6L).


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you can find them (alt brkts) new, oem for $18-$20 online.... (they have been redesigned)


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks, Speedo. We actually found one at a U-pull-it nearby so should be good to go.


----------



## DONPhantasmo (Apr 10, 2009)

I have the same issue. Mine has the 3 belt system. One for the Power steering, one for the AC, and one for the Fan and Alt.
If you need the part #s, it's 17460 or PS, 15355 for the Fan and ALT, and 17365 for the AC. On mine, all three are pretty need of change, so that's what I'm doing this weekend. I don't use a tension meter, I just do the whole ruler thing. Mine are fine (tension wise), but they're getting old, and need to be changed.
Before you go getting a new water pump (I'd do like Rogoman says and check it), check your belts first. They always seem to make a noise before the go bad.

Just my $.02


----------

